# Looking for pictures/personal experience with Trice board..



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Title pretty much covers it all. Im trying to decide between a Lib Skunk Ape or the Trice board now and am pretty torn. Skunk looks sick,but has a TNT base. The Trice has some lame graphics, but is a superior board. SO...anyone here ride the TRice? 

If anyone can post some pictures of their TRice board ( '09 ) I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I love my T.Rice board. I like to ride fast and carve down steep runs and this board met my needs. It also does well in chop and fresh powder. It's moderately stiff and pretty damn responsive edge-to-edge. I personally love the artwork on it also.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had an '09 161.5 MTX at the beg of the season. I thought the graphics were cool. Graphics on the Skunk Ape are a little too much for me. So yeah, go with the Travis Rice.

Here's a pic of it when brand new:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!!


----------

